# 1 day till harvest.



## Funkfarmer (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all, I have 1 big nl lady, tomorrow will be the last day of week 8 of flower. The trichs are just mostly cloudy, but fan leaves are dead and some of the leaves on the buds are changing to yellow/brown. I took her off of nutes 2 weeks ago. Do you think the trichs will change overnight? shes not looking so hot.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 26, 2008)

i wouldnt think they would change to much over night


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2008)

It doesnt matter what the leaves look like, they get trimmed off anyway, your plant is burning its last energy up, is the Trichome colour the colour you want it?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 26, 2008)

No, thats the deal, im getting worried because the dying leaves are creeping way up on the buds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> No, thats the deal, im getting worried because the dying leaves are creeping way up on the buds.


iI've trimmed almost ALL leaves off one-two weeks prior to my girls being pulled and they filled out jusyt a wee more. Don't sweat it bud, stay the course. The fan leaves make no dif now. Take care. Be Safe. Stay Stoned.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it inside or out?

P.s.

Just because the seed packet ot web site says 8 weeks, means nothing, they do it to sell seeds.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 26, 2008)

outside but moving inside and the trichs still have a little way to go.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 26, 2008)

no worry


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 26, 2008)

I say take your lower growth, and let the top rippen some more......that way you can have a little cloudy, and a little amber/ cloudy, This would gieve you a better idea of what kind of high you like from this pheno.   just my 2 cents


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

got one week to go here too.. it look like what ya said, will check how the smoke tastes and the high is soon..


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are some pics. This looks OK?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 26, 2008)

look flawed but ok. I say wait for the trichs. they are just filling in if they say 8 weeks. I let my 56 day buublegum go 70 days and they were mostly amber, 40/60.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

What do you mean flawed?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 27, 2008)

You must have had some seriously hot weather while it was outside, how long did it take from the first signs of something was wrong until the leaves went crispy in the pictures?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

Hippy, my plant is inside DWC .


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 27, 2008)

What you did wrong was you stopped feeding her way before you were supposed to. I would have kept feeding her till i saw 25% amber trics. If you only have cloudy you could still have a wile to go... You might want to try feeding her some food shes starving... I just say don't pull them till they are done...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Timmy, i knew it wasnt just because she was in flower.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 28, 2008)

i bet you she is saying ouch


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 28, 2008)

Green Mojo Green Mojo Green Mojo


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 28, 2008)

Only time will tell, i hope i didnt mess her up too bad.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is it inside or out?


 


> outside but moving inside and the trichs still have a little way to go.


 

So I presumed the outside heat had done this.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry hippy, a little misunderstanding. I thought you meant were the leaves brown onthe inside of the bud. My plants are inside.


----------

